# Calibración de la  Fuente Yaxun 305D



## kakarotovher (Jul 23, 2017)

Hola amigos, quien me puede colaborar en enviarme la foto o esquema de la fuente Yaxun 305D es de 30V a 5A tiene un defecto en la calibracion que no ajusta bien los voltajes con respecto al voltimetro externo, quien me puede colaborar en enviarme una foto de dicha fuente o alguna similar lo que es la parte de la tarjeta de los displays claro una foto que este funcionando bien la fuente  gracias


----------



## capitanp (Jul 23, 2017)

Alguna sera?


----------

